# Oscar De La Hoya vs Manny Pacquiao



## MLS

*
Oscar De La Hoya*

Fighting out of: California
Age: 35
Height: 5 ft 10 in
Weight: 147 lb
Record: 39-4-0

*Last Fight:*
_vs. Steve Forbes (Win - UD)_


*Manny Pacquiao*

Fighting out of: California
Age: 29
Height: 5 ft 6 in
Weight: 147 lb
Record: 47-3-2

*Last Fight:*
_vs. David Díaz (Win - TKO)_


----------



## Scarecrow

Manny's going down. Oscar will be too large for him to hang too long.


----------



## Satori

Scarecrow said:


> Manny's going down. Oscar will be too large for him to hang too long.



I am afraid you are right--- I want Manny to win though--- Oscar is picking what he thinks are easy fights--- I have lost respect for Oscar.

O


----------



## LoganDaBoxer

Scarecrow said:


> Manny's going down. Oscar will be too large for him to hang too long.


I have to agree as well. I'm rooting for Manny, but Oscar's size will be way too much. Manny moving up one weight class and Oscar going down one weight class are way too much.


----------



## Satori

Oscar should quit evading Margarito if he wants is legacy to live--- if not he will be for ever remembered as the one who ran from Margarito. I think this fight is an orchestrated farces that rely more on past glory and name recognition. In my country we call it picking the cherry and thats what Oscar is doing. 

Oscar should be looking at fighters such as Margarito, Cotto, and Paul Williams all within 7 pounds of Oscar's current weight class, there's no reason Oscar should be facing a man this small. Kelly Pavlik's natural weight class is only 6 pounds north of Oscar, so if he really wanted to do fight fans a favor he'd step into that lions den

O


----------



## MLS

Why doesn't Margy step up and stop being a bitch and fight Williams again? Turning down a career high purse because you know you will get beat again, that's ducking.

Cotto is out right now since he just lost.

Nobody wants to **** with Williams, nobody. Oscar isn't any different.


----------



## Satori

---Good point--- My point how ever is WHY Oscar take such a small fighter when he has good contenders closer to his own weight class. I think Cotto is still a strong force.

Oh and you are right Margarito is doing the same thing he has bitched about for years--- running from top competition.

O


----------



## MLS

At the end of it, Oscar doesn't have too many fights left so he is doing what every boxer at the end of their career does and goes after big money fights. Biggest money fight outside the rematch with Floyd is Pacquiao and maybe Hatton.

Cotto and Margy showed when they fought each other that they don't sell that well, especially Margy. And nobody knows who Williams is because nobody will fight him.

Once Floyd comes back, because he will, him and Oscar will have their rematch.


----------



## Satori

I guess you are right after all at the end of the day its all about the green backs--- It would be AWESOME if Manny upsets though.


----------



## attention

Manny is gonna make 13 million US + 30% of gate/ppv...

thats like ONE TRILLION flip pesos... good for Manny!

... but hes gonna get pwnd.


----------



## Scarecrow

LoganDaBoxer said:


> I have to agree as well. I'm rooting for Manny, but Oscar's size will be way too much. Manny moving up one weight class and Oscar going down one weight class are way too much.


Isn't Manny going up two weight classes for this fight?


----------



## Sinister

I think Manny will be too much for DLH from the inside. Late round TKO for Pacquiao.


----------



## Javelin

You know the more I watch that 24/7 HBO De La Hoya/Pacquiao promo, the better I feel about Manny's chances but my gut says Oscar's gonna deck him the whole night with that jab.


----------



## Satori

Scarecrow said:


> Isn't Manny going up two weight classes for this fight?


YEP, + 20lbs


----------



## attention

Scarecrow said:


> Isn't Manny going up two weight classes for this fight?


Typically fights at 128-130... moved up the last fight to 135... and is now moving up to 147 to fight DLH.

Although Oscar started out at 130, he moved up to 147 back in 2001... maxing out at 158 vs Hopkins.


----------



## e-thug

Man, everyone is really counting Pacquiao out of this one huh? I believe DLH will win, but its gonna be close and I wouldnt be at all suprised if Pacquiao pulled it off.


----------



## Satori

e-thug said:


> Man, everyone is really counting Pacquiao out of this one huh? I believe DLH will win, but its gonna be close and I wouldnt be at all suprised if Pacquiao pulled it off.


Like in MMA one can NEVER count anyone out--- I am rooting for Manny and want him to win.

O


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

Satori said:


> I am afraid you are right--- I want Manny to win though--- Oscar is picking what he thinks are easy fights--- I have lost respect for Oscar.
> 
> O


Oscar would have to be out of his ******* mind to think this is a easy fight. hell anyone for that matter.


----------



## Sinister

ZeroPRIDE said:


> Oscar would have to be out of his ******* mind to think this is a easy fight. hell anyone for that matter.


Mhm. Manny is ******* quick and deadly, when he gets inside of Oscar he's going to may him pay and put a good ol' ass whooping on his body.


----------



## plazzman

What time is this badboy on?


----------



## MLS

9 pm et tomorrow


----------



## plazzman

Ah shit, yeah I forgot it was the 6th


----------



## The Legend

If I lose this one then I am most likely not going to bet on boxing ever again!!!!! All in on De La Hoya


----------



## IcemanCometh

I gotta go for Manny for the win. Two reasons, first Eddie Roach has trained both guys and is training Manny for this one. If anyone knows the holes in Oscar's game its him. Also on the 24/7 episodes Roach said Oscar is a part time fighter and Manny is a full time fighter. I think the long lay offs are going to the Golden Boy of boxing. 5,000 on Manny for the win.


----------



## capt_america

I know DLH is too much for Pac but im hoping Pac to survive the onslaught and pull a win on the later rounds..


----------



## dontazo

**** yea! ownd


----------



## dontazo

capt_america said:


> I know DLH is too much for Pac but im hoping Pac to survive the onslaught and pull a win on the later rounds..


LOL onslaught


----------



## attention

HOLY CRAPPERS

i lost... but DANG!

I was totally wrong... Oscar got PWND!


----------



## The Legend

I am never betting on one of these again! Ok I probably will but I knew I should of went with Pacquiao


----------



## Scarecrow

DLH looked like someone slipped him some sedatives before the fight. Perhaps he's at the end of his career?


----------



## dontazo

hatton vs pac man!!!!
or floyd vs pac man


----------



## MLS

Looks like Floyd has a fight that will make him enough money to come out of retirement.


----------



## dontazo

come out and get the shit beat up out of his mouth


----------



## capt_america

dontazo said:


> hatton vs pac man!!!!
> or floyd vs pac man


pac will tool hatton..

i think 

floyd vs pac
or marquez vs pac 3

is better.. :thumb02:


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

one of the very few boxing events i ordered this year and was well worth it. there was never any doubt in my mind that manny wouldnt dominate.


----------



## cabby

Should've went with my gut instinct and went with Pac-Man. I love me some underdogs though.............

Now lets put Mayweather and Pac-Man in there. 

Oscar got so damn tooled last night, was beat to the punch everytime and finally gave up. Props though, he took a mean ass-whoopin'


----------



## TERMINATOR

cabby said:


> Should've went with my gut instinct and went with Pac-Man. I love me some underdogs though.............
> 
> Now lets put Mayweather and Pac-Man in there.
> 
> Oscar got so damn tooled last night, was beat to the punch everytime and finally gave up. Props though, he took a mean ass-whoopin'


Mayweather is a little bitch. He wont fight anyone he knows will kick his ass. It would be awesome but I dont see it happening. You cant mess with his perfect record


----------



## MLS

TERMINATOR said:


> Mayweather is a little bitch. He wont fight anyone he knows will kick his ass. It would be awesome but I dont see it happening. You cant mess with his perfect record


Or he won't fight anyone who won't make him money.

He won't fight Margy, Margy won't fight Williams and Margy doesn't sell ppvs. He won't fight Cotto, wasn't a need to fight Cotto until after the Margy fight and Cotto blew that. He won't fight Williams, nobody will fight Williams.

If he was so worried about losing he wouldn't of given Castillo a rematch.


----------



## Satori

I am VERY pleased--- Manny deserves the win--- his work ethics and dedication in and out of the ring are commendable--- he has a BIG heart and has proven this inside and outside the boxing ring--- Good deal :thumb02:.

Manny is a TRUE Champ inside and outside the Ring IMPO.


----------



## Sinister

Pac Man vs. Hatton would be a waste of time. Manny is the perfect fighter to make Hatton look worse than he did against Floyd.

Floyd vs. Pac would be sick, I love me some Pacquiao but I can't turn my back on Pretty Boy Floyd.

And man oh man did Pacquiao lay a beating on Oscar or what? I wish I was in the States for this fight, I would have won me some payroll.


----------



## Bazza89

Sinister said:


> Pac Man vs. Hatton would be a waste of time. *Manny is the perfect fighter to make Hatton look worse than he did against Floyd.*


I disagree. While I think Manny would beat Hatton I could see it being a pretty competitive fight TBH.

There's no way Pac Man would make Hatton look worse than he did against Mayweather. One thing with Manny is that he's always been a bit too easy to hit which is completely different to Floyd and Hatton at light-welter brings way more speed and a much faster pace than DLH in this fight. Oscar looked awful TBH.


----------



## cabby

TERMINATOR said:


> Mayweather is a little bitch. He wont fight anyone he knows will kick his ass. It would be awesome but I dont see it happening. You cant mess with his perfect record


A little bitch huh?:confused03:

Money has to be right for him to fight, everyone knows that.


----------



## Satori

Anyone have the post fight interviews?


----------



## cabby

Satori said:


> Anyone have the post fight interviews?


Maybe the HBO Boxing website, other than that I dunno where you could find them.


----------

